# Dimensions for Turkey Friction Calls



## ghost5

Here is a basic set of measurements for turkey friction calls. This includes slate, aluminum, copper, crystal, basically any call surface that is 3 1/2" in diameter.

The total thickness of the call is 3/4". The first step down where the playing surface sets is recessed 3/16". The bottom is left 1/8" thick and the center ring that holds the sound board is raised 1/8" off the bottom and is 1/4" wide. The sound board is a different piece from the playing surface and will generally measure 3" in diameter for this call. They come in several materials and each has its' own sound quality.

The sound holes in the bottom can be arranged differently than the ones you see. These are drilled with a 3/8" bit. 

You can make the bottom a bit convex or maybe make the sides a little concave. These are just starting points but remember that the more you change the more the sound varies. These are musical instruments and a 1/32 or 1/16 will change the sound. 

The 3/16" recess is a constant as playing surfaces are standardized. 

You will want to use Goop Glue to hold everything together.

Let me know if you have any questions I will be happy to help.


----------



## BassBlaster

Thanks for posting this. Ive been wanting to make a call for some time now but could never find this anywhere. I see people drill various numbers of holes and arange them differently. Some arrange them in a perect circle like you and others are kind of sparatic. What determines how many holes and the arrangement?


----------



## ghost5

I mentioned that in the post. It has a lot to do with what you like but you need enough for the sound to get out. The exact arrangement isn't that important. I have seen some that looked like turkey tracks or all holes on one side. Some have a larger hole in the center and fewer holes around it. 

It might take you a couple to find the exact way you like them and the sound you need.


----------



## Bonanza35

Ok, I'm In. What's a good source for guts? Can you hear much difference between wood species?


----------



## BassBlaster

Yes, I'm interested in sources also for the internals. Could you explain the sound board a little more. I was always of the assumption that the sound came from the slate/glass, etc. Didnt realize there was more too it.

I'm not a turkey hunter but have some buddies that are. I think they would really enjoy a custom call. Hopefully I can make one that sounds like a turkey. My father in law actually owns a bunch of game birds and has turkeys specifically to practice calling and try and match or get as close as possible to thier sounds.


----------



## ghost5

Ok guys I get my parts from Joe at http://brooksidegamecalls.com he is hard to beat. The slate is mined in his area and the site is full of parts for all types of calls. 

As to sound between species, yes there is a big difference. The softer the wood the softer and smoother the sound quality. Wood that is dense and hard does not absorb the sound waves and adds vibrations as you strike the surface whereas softer wood deadens the vibrations some.

The sound board is an internal piece that bounces the sound waves within the call before it exits. These can be made of different materials just as the calls are to change the tone of the call. The harder the surface such as glass the louder the call. Wooden sound boards dampen it down some. You can make a call without a sound board which changes the sound again.

These are just like making a guitar or any other instrument to play music. They all look simple till you try to build one. :blink:

Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## BassBlaster

Thanks man. Hopefully I can make one that sounds good before the spring turkey season!! I'll post pics when I do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonanza35

Thanks for the lead. I was running out of things to spend money on. Do you recommend buying sounding boards? They seem pretty straight forward to make. I'm thinking I'll make about 5 calls to experiment with. Would you suggest getting 5 slates and varying the sound boards and pot material? I've never used ceramic or glass.


----------



## ghost5

Bonanza35 said:


> Thanks for the lead. I was running out of things to spend money on. Do you recommend buying sounding boards? They seem pretty straight forward to make. I'm thinking I'll make about 5 calls to experiment with. Would you suggest getting 5 slates and varying the sound boards and pot material? I've never used ceramic or glass.


You could make your own sound boards but I think the glass ones would be a pain. They are cheap so I just buy mine. I would do a couple with different playing surfaces. Copper or aluminum then glass on another one. I use a glass call and it is pretty sweet. Making several different slates will give you an idea of how things vary using the slate as a constant.

Remember you get to make your strikers too and there is a whole other thing to learn. Size, shape, material, all that good stuff that again changes how things work.


----------



## darty

Thanks Ghost for the post. I also get my stuff from brookside as well. Making them is addictive. I haven't made two that sound exactly the same yet. Here's the jigs that I use to turn calls.


----------



## Firechic

Thanks for this post and link I can make some nice gifts with this, you did a nice job on that one. FC :smile:


----------



## MattUNC73

ghost5 said:


> Here is a basic set of measurements for turkey friction calls. This includes slate, aluminum, copper, crystal, basically any call surface that is 3 1/2" in diameter.
> 
> The total thickness of the call is 3/4". The first step down where the playing surface sets is recessed 3/16". The bottom is left 1/8" thick and the center ring that holds the sound board is raised 1/8" off the bottom and is 1/4" wide. The sound board is a different piece from the playing surface and will generally measure 3" in diameter for this call. They come in several materials and each has its' own sound quality.
> 
> The sound holes in the bottom can be arranged differently than the ones you see. These are drilled with a 3/8" bit.
> 
> You can make the bottom a bit convex or maybe make the sides a little concave. These are just starting points but remember that the more you change the more the sound varies. These are musical instruments and a 1/32 or 1/16 will change the sound.
> 
> The 3/16" recess is a constant as playing surfaces are standardized.
> 
> You will want to use Goop Glue to hold everything together.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions I will be happy to help.


I know this thread is VERY old but wanted to ask a question? I made 2 where the bottom ring is 1/4” off the bottom and the diameter is 1”. I’ve yet to get my tops and soundboards but I wondered if that will work or not even be worth wasting the top and soundboard on? Thanks if I get a response. Lol


----------

